
The great nutrient collapse - fmihaila
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/09/13/food-nutrients-carbon-dioxide-000511?lo=ap_a1
======
jpfed
I wonder what math is being used, and whether there's some way to package it
in a way that's approachable to biologists.

